# Some Horse Art



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 4, 2011)

So, just thought I'd show off some of my art. I've only been taking my drawings seriously for about 6 years, so it's not nearly as good as some old pros, but it's something I enjoy doing, because I love horses.

I can also draw other things; dogs, cats, birds, reptiles, humans....but I prefer horses






Here's some old stuff of mine (from 2005 and 2006) when I first started to take my art seriously, and before I found my own original style. They are 'realism' portraits...just not that good! I have improved a bit since then, and have developed my own style.






My first time coloring my work, before then, they were just sketches. I colored this with colored pencils and gel pens in 2006.






My first time really putting some effort into realism. Done with derwent shading pencils back in 2005.

Here's a couple pieces from 2008, after a couple years of practice:






Yeah, I know...wierd! It's a blue 'ninja' horse I did on textured paper with sharpie markers and colored pencils.






I just love fantasy, so I made this strange pegasus hybrid. It's a red-golden pheasant horse. Done with colored pencils and sharpies. Horrible wing placement! You'll see in my 2010 are that my wing-placement on pegasus has gotten better!

And, here's a piece I did in 2009 of another 'ninja' horse character I made for a story I wrote. This guy's name is Katavi.






I drew the horse with sharpies and colored pencils, but the background was hastily done with an image-editing program called GIMP (a cheap version of photoshop). I don't like digital art and I never tried it again after this.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 4, 2011)

And, here we have the 2010 pegasus. Ah, much better wing placement!






I did this piece with a sharpie marker.

And, some 2011 art! I finally found a style I like: something between realism and cartoonism...but I still do realism now and again.






And what better way to practice realism then on a cartoon horse? It's Spirit, Stallion of the Cimarron! It's blurry because I took this picture with my camera, who ate it and threw it back up on the computer. Trust me, it looks much better in real life! Did this with colored pencils and just a small amount of sharpie.






This is a character I created for a novel I'm writing called "ThunderHearts". His name is Cyclone, and he's a shire...but I decided to draw him as a mini! Just to see what he'd look like. Done with colored pencils and sharpie.






And, here's what Cyclone ACTUALLY looks like. Big boy. With a dainty, pretty face. I guess that's why he's mad all the time. Done with colored pencils and sharpies.






What can I say? I like drawing angry horses. I donated this piece to my local Senior and Disabilities Services office. Done with sharpies and colored pencils.






That's not to say I don't like cute things as well! Here we have a big palomino sharing a cute moment with a little puppy. Again, done with sharpies and colored pencils. This is my most recent drawing.

I'm currently working on others! I hope to post them here very soon


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jul 4, 2011)

WOW Great Art that keeps getting better!!!!



:yeah


----------



## chandab (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. I rather like the blue horse, and the last palomino.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you so very much!!!! I really appreciate the compliments! I can't wait to start using some of the action photos over in the Photos/Videos forum as references. Being here and seeing everyone's beautiful minis really inspires me!

I also wanted to toss this up---just for fun---










No, he's not a horse...but...yeah. Captain Jack is epic win.

This is only my second attempt at realistic human portraits, but I promise I'll get better!

Done with a #2 pencil


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!



:shocked Those are all so wonderful and I'm extremely jealous. Wow, I'm so impressed.








Wanted to add: Welcome to the forum.....I don't believe we've met yet.


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 5, 2011)

Boy that look and attitude with that standing position, reminds me of my mini boy Bob! Total spitting image but Bob is a bay!

Great work. I have to say my favorite things to see on this website are everyones drawings, and hobbys!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing your fantastic art.



What a great way to start my day.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 5, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the kind words and the welcome!



It took years of practice to get my art lookin' halfway decent!! There's always so much to learn.



MindyLee said:


> Boy that look and attitude with that standing position, reminds me of my mini boy Bob! Total spitting image but Bob is a bay!
> 
> Great work. I have to say my favorite things to see on this website are everyones drawings, and hobbys!


Wow, really? That's so neat! I'd love to see a pic of Bob! He sounds adorable. And thank you!



Mary Lou - LB said:


> Your art is so nice!!


Thank you very much!!!!



Melinda Dean said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing your fantastic art.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to start my day.



No problem at all! I'm glad you like it ^_^ I'll be posting new stuff soon





Here's a couple I did last week.






Not a horse, I've been practicing drawing dogs recently. Here's a brindle boxer. Done with sharpies and colored pencils.






This is another "ThunderHearts" character of mine. His name is Twister. He's sort of the bad guy of the story. Drawn in a cartoony style with colored pencils and sharpies. I always fancied Christopher Walken doing his voice. It just fits


----------



## ohmt (Jul 5, 2011)

You have a wonderful talent, keep up the great work! I look forward to seeing futue drawings


----------



## Lori W (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like you could have a growing business - people could send in their horse pictures and you could draw them in your own style. We all have tons of photos - it would be great to see what you could do along those lines. I _really_ love the look of your drawings! Keep up the good work - it's truly awesome!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 5, 2011)

I love your work! It's fantasy and realism smooshed together in my eyes! Just awesome!


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 5, 2011)

Fabulous. I am so jealous. If I draw a horse it ends up looking like.............well I don't know what it ends up looking like..............some deformed something.

Congratulations.


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 5, 2011)

wow



:shocked you have alot of talent.I would love one of my horses





You are great art work


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 5, 2011)

ohmt said:


> You have a wonderful talent, keep up the great work! I look forward to seeing futue drawings


Thank you very much!!!! I can't wait to post some of my new stuff!



Lori W said:


> Looks like you could have a growing business - people could send in their horse pictures and you could draw them in your own style. We all have tons of photos - it would be great to see what you could do along those lines. I _really_ love the look of your drawings! Keep up the good work - it's truly awesome!


Gosh, that'd be swell ^_^ I certainly wouldn't mind



Thank you!



StarRidgeAcres said:


> I love your work! It's fantasy and realism smooshed together in my eyes! Just awesome!


Thank you! I was going for that style!!!



Helicopter said:


> Fabulous. I am so jealous. If I draw a horse it ends up looking like.............well I don't know what it ends up looking like..............some deformed something.
> 
> Congratulations.


LOL, you shoulda seen my horses when I first started drawing them!

Thank you!







MBhorses said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! It maybe possible!!!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!!! I'm absolutely blown away!! I do watercolors and drawings, and thought I was sort of good at it, but after seeing your stuff I think I'll donate all my artist supplies to Good Will and try to learn how to bake bread instead.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 6, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> WOW!!! I'm absolutely blown away!! I do watercolors and drawings, and thought I was sort of good at it, but after seeing your stuff I think I'll donate all my artist supplies to Good Will and try to learn how to bake bread instead.


Thank so much!





But don't get rid of your art supplies!! Don't ever stop drawing, if anything draw more often! It helps! And baking bread is great too!

Cookies are better though. Chocolate chip cookies.



Bake some of those



. Then send me some.


----------



## Reble (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent work !!!


----------



## Mona (Jul 6, 2011)

TOTALLY AWESOME!! You have a wonderful talent there for sure! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 6, 2011)

So agree! What a TALENT! Just awesome!

Carol


----------



## REO (Jul 8, 2011)

FANTASTIC talent!












I really, really love it!


----------



## sundancer (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow are you talented!! I love them all.



They are priceless!!! I love equine art like this.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2011)

You have really got some talent!!! I love your artwork



:yeah


----------



## Miniv (Jul 8, 2011)

You have a wonderful talent! It looks like you found a niche......illustrations for books would be a natural!

Would you ever consider illustrating for someone else's book?


----------



## Marty (Jul 8, 2011)

You are so dang good! Thank you for making me smile!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 9, 2011)

Very cool. Love your fantasy horses. Just amazing!


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone! I never thought my art would be so liked here





Here's some more stuff I dug up from 2006 and 2007:






Done with Derwent Shading pencils and a Bic pen.






Done with Bic pen, #2 pencil and sharpie markers.











A couple of dragons done with Derwent shading pencils.

And, something from 2008:






A Welsh pony stallion done with colored pencils and sharpies.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 11, 2011)

And some new 2011 Art!






Grooming Mares. Done with sharpies and colored pencils.






Cartoony bay mare done with colored pencils.











A couple of cartoony stallions done with colored pencils.






A unique-looking chariot horse (quite quagga-ish actually.) Done with colored pencils and sharpie.

And, my personal favorite.....






Captain Jack STALLION. Struttin' his stuff. Pirate horse must be red



Done with colored pencils and sharpie. Drew this last week.

More stuff coming soon


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 11, 2011)

Stunning!! All of them are terrific but I especially like the bay mare. You have a super talent!!! Have you ever entered them in any contests?


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 11, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Stunning!! All of them are terrific but I especially like the bay mare. You have a super talent!!! Have you ever entered them in any contests?


Thank you very much!





I used to enter small online contests in 2006, but I stopped due to the judges being biased towards Traditional art. They all chose photoshop pictures as winners (digital art just never sat well with me...having a computer program draw/color your pictures for you just doesn't seem very artistic).

I don't enter contests anymore because I decided that I didn't need nor want to be considered 'the best' of anything. I have my own style and it's kind of impossible to judge realism, abstractism and other styles together in the same contest. They're all so different from each other, how can one be better then the other?

No, I just love drawing!



No need to be competitive about it.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's some really new pieces:

Here's a pinto stud. I love drawing angry horses!






Done with colored pencils and sharpies.

Here's one...my first time reffing a photo from L'il Beginnings action photos gallery!

This picture was reffed from the photo of "Oak Parks Oh I'm Awesome" by Lucky-C-Acres-Minis...except I have this horse going the opposite way.






The character "Battlecry" belongs to a friend at another site.

The art was done by me with colored pencils.

Just drew this last night!!!!


----------

